# Another new Wilmington, DE Shop.



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

Last night I was sorting the mail and I recevied a post card for Brandywine Cyclery. 

The post card says that the shop opens in March '09 and is located in Branmar Plaza (that's awfully close to Dunbar's). On the back of the card is a little note along with logos for Serotta and Specialized.

Anyone have any info? I am even a little curious as to how they got my name (not mad or anything, but curious). 

-Smarty


----------



## BrandywineCyclery (Jan 19, 2009)

*Brandywine Cyclery...Coming Soon*

Smarty,

A friend alerted me to your post and I'm very pleased that the post card made its way to you. Sending out a mass mailer without a return address was an exercise in faith in our market researchers, believe me. As the mailer described, we are aiming for a mid-March opening in the Branmar Plaza shopping center at the intersection of Marsh & Silverside Roads in North Wilmington.

Brandywine Cyclery is a family venture headed by myself (6+ years bike industry experience) with a great amount of support coming from my brother and dad, all of us avid riders. For a number of years we've also been avid "bike shop tourists" and have made habit of stopping at local shops while on vacation or traveling for work. In the course of our travels we've had the pleasure of visiting some truly inspired and customer focused shops the likes of which, we feel, simply do not yet exist in Northern Delaware. As our mission statement on the back of the post card illustrates, our goal is to surpass expectations and make a rider's bike shop experience as enjoyable as a bike ride itself.

Specialized is our flagship brand and are nearly as enthusiastic as we are to deliver innovative products to the Delaware marketplace. With Specialized comes their groundbreaking Body Geometry fit techniques and products offered in a dedicated fit area within the shop. Serotta will be offered as well for those seeking a more classic experience or a fully custom frame handcrafted in cutting-edge materials. Backing up the brands is an enthusiastic, energetic, and knowledgeable staff who themselves are all riders. We look forward to seeing you in the Spring and also to serving the local community as best as we possibly can. If you have any questions at all please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]

Sincerely,

Matt


----------

